# Simply beautiful



## joemc (Oct 16, 2009)

This is just the most beautiful animal.

Comments and suggestions welcome.
Cheers, Joe


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2009)

Best shot I have seen from you so far  ( yah I'm lazy at times with commenting...).
Seriously a great shot there - background nicly blurred - subject sharp and well prsented - eyes very clear!

Heck that cat looks unreal in such a colourfull background!
nominated: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/180062-photo-month-october-09-nominations.html


----------



## Rmac (Oct 16, 2009)

You are right, this is simply beautiful. Excellent image.

Mac,


----------



## tsiya (Oct 17, 2009)

Fine shot, it is an impressive big cat!


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

I like this one alot, looks like reversed selective coloring.  I bet he doesn't get teased about his tan


----------



## citjet (Oct 19, 2009)

Fantastic image.  My daughter loves the big cats (and little ones) and this photo had her gasp.  Very nice.


----------



## HannahRebekah (Oct 19, 2009)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Oct 19, 2009)

Those eyes!


----------



## Big (Oct 19, 2009)

Holy crap!!!!  NICE!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leighthal (Oct 19, 2009)

OK Has anyone other than me notice he looks like bugs bunny with those "buck teeth". LOL


----------



## joemc (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.
I do not really know why he always has spit on his lower lip?..I bet it is a tooth issue?

Cheers, joe


----------



## Overread (Oct 20, 2009)

joemc said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> I do not really know why he always has spit on his lower lip?..I bet it is a tooth issue?
> 
> Cheers, joe



He's getting hungry staring at his next meal through the window


----------



## Skele (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow... thats all I have to say!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 21, 2009)

Great picture, simply great. I would love to see this animal in real!


----------



## joemc (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.
Joe


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 21, 2009)

Great image, Joe.  The cat pops from the background.


----------

